# Kirby Smart's Defense Gave up 40 to an ACC Offense Last Night



## Nitram4891 (Jan 12, 2016)

With Bama's players nonetheless.  Thoughts?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> With Bama's players nonetheless.  Thoughts?



Clemson is a very, very good team. Just not good enough. The Smart D did what it had to do when it had to do it. What do we call people like that?

"Winners".


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Clemson is a very, very good team. Just not good enough. The Smart D did what it had to do when it had to do it. What do we call people like that?
> 
> "Winners".



You mean...

Champions.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

Yet they only scored 20 on Grantham's defense


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> With Bama's players nonetheless.  Thoughts?



I think Clemson played their best game of the season last night,that's my thoughts


----------



## Dart (Jan 12, 2016)

Clemson played there best game of the Season Watson alone was not going to beat Bama, if they would have had a run game to go with him it would have been a different outcome. He is the real deal but hard to beat a team without any other support from elsewhere to compliment the passing game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Clemson is a very, very good team. Just not good enough. The Smart D did what it had to do when it had to do it. What do we call people like that?
> 
> "Winners".



Alabama's defense didn't win that game. Clemson gave it away.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I think Clemson played their best game of the season last night,that's my thoughts




sounds like someone is not happy with the results of the avatar bet


----------



## antiguoRojo3 (Jan 12, 2016)

There's Clemson's offense, then there's the rest of the offenses in the ACC.  The thought of trying to compare what we saw last night to say, GT's offense is just stupid talk.  Being in the same conference no where near equates to same thing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Wasn't Clemson the only undefeated team in the country??


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2016)

33 points...last TD was in trash time vs. prevent D
Clemson is an excellent Offensive team and railroaded the ACC.
Watson is the best QB in College this season.
Congrats Clemson


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2016)

By the way, Saban/Smart/BAMA have given up over 500 yds total offense 3 times...and they are 3-0.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You mean...
> 
> Champions.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank God Smart's defenses won't have to face ACC offenses anymore (GaTech's offense doesn't count).  

Now he can go back to loading up to stop the run and not have to worry about the QB.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> 33 points...last TD was in trash time vs. prevent D



I was led to believe, by other posters on here, that there is no such thing as trash time.

Congrats on the win.  Bama showed that they are the best team in the country, and the Fighting Frickin' Dabo's right behind them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Thank God Smart's defenses won't have to face ACC offenses anymore (GaTech's offense doesn't count).
> 
> Now he can go back to loading up to stop the run and not have to worry about the QB.



Unless he gets FSU in a bowl game... Then he'll have to watch his wallet..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unless he gets FSU in a bowl game... Then he'll have to watch his wallet..



We'll still be in the big bowl games.  No worry of facing UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> We'll still be in the big bowl games.  No worry of facing UGA.



Tell me more about that big bowl game FSU just played in??


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> With Bama's players nonetheless.  Thoughts?



busted plays or well defended plays that ended up big gains from scrambles.. Michael Vick proved that not to be a winning strategy. Nope. The D executed except for some poor wrapping up a few times. Bad interference calls and #76 could have done better for the tide offense.

gave up 40...17 was gifted to them


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tell me more about that big bowl game FSU just played in??



You mean the New Year's 6 bowl?  The game right before the Playoff?  I mean it was no TaxSlayer Bowl and Dale Jr didn't vroom vroom onto the field before the game, but it was a pretty good one to be in.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

yawn


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> The D executed except for some poor wrapping up a few times.



That was some of the worst tackling I've ever seen from a Saban defense.  Those boys were sucking air there at the end.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean the New Year's 6 bowl?  The game right before the Playoff?  I mean it was no TaxSlayer Bowl and Dale Jr didn't vroom vroom onto the field before the game, but it was a pretty good one to be in.



Tell me more about HOW that big bowl game turned out..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tell me more about HOW that big bowl game turned out..



Didn't say we played well in it, just that we were there.  You just enjoy being the Champions of mid tier bowls.


----------



## Elkbane (Jan 12, 2016)

I thought Clemson played well, and they should be proud to have put themselves in a position to participate in the NC game.  I thought the officiating was awful.

But I also think they would be upper middle of the pack if they played in the SEC every week. They wouldn't be able to get away with holding on every play on offense and grabbing receivers on defense with SEC officiating, and their running QB probably wouldn't make it through the season healthy. 

I realistically don't expect to ever see an SEC champion go undefeated again in the regular season. There are just too many teams that can have a big day and beat any other team. Conversely, we've seen undefeated ACC champs 2 years in a row now.

ELkbane


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

Elkbane said:


> But I also think they would be upper middle of the pack if they played in the SEC every week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Didn't say we played well in it, just that we were there.  You just enjoy being the Champions of mid tier bowls.



so are you then calling fsu a crap team this year too?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>



They haven't been here in a few years. We knew it was coming.


----------



## Elkbane (Jan 12, 2016)

Yep. Again.

http://www.mcubed.net/ncaaf/tvc/sec/acc.shtml

Read. Weep.

Don't you hate it when somebody brings facts and data to a word fight?

Elkbane


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

Sure are a lot of L's out beside the FSU games.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 12, 2016)

Elkbane said:


> Yep. Again.
> 
> http://www.mcubed.net/ncaaf/tvc/sec/acc.shtml
> 
> ...




Stop it with that sorry acc conference 

Every one knows it's only 1 team deep every year


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Stop it with that sorry acc conference
> 
> Every one knows it's only 1 team deep every year



How deep was the SEC this year?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Stop it with that sorry acc conference
> 
> Every one knows it's only 1 team deep every year



Don't really care about the rest of the ACC, but under Jimbo  FSU is 7-1 vs. the SEC.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> How deep was the SEC this year?



Deep. Very deep.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Deep. Very deep.



Didn't Florida win the East?  I guess you didn't say deep what.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Didn't Florida win the East?  I guess you didn't say deep what.



Take a peek at the Coaches poll. 6 SEC teams finished in the Top 25. 3 ACC teams finished in the Top 25.

Any questions?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so are you then calling fsu a crap team this year too?


 

Got my vote!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Take a peek at the Coaches poll. 6 SEC teams finished in the Top 25. 3 ACC teams finished in the Top 25.
> 
> Any questions?


SEC BIAS!!!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Clemson is a very, very good team. Just not good enough. The Smart D did what it had to do when it had to do it. What do we call people like that?
> 
> "Winners".



Not.  Special teams won that one for Bama.  Without the onside kick and the kick return...all together different story.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Got my vote!!



Where did the Dawgs finish in the rankings?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Not.  Special teams won that one for Bama.  Without the onside kick and the kick return...all together different story.



SSSSHHH!!!!!  Smarts defense gave up a strategic 550 yards.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Not.  Special teams won that one for Bama.  Without the onside kick and the kick return...all together different story.



Take away two fluke blown coverage plays too. Smarts d got toasted all night. Also the oline got eat up all night.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Not.  Special teams won that one for Bama.  Without the onside kick and the kick return...all together different story.



Umm Hmmm. The offense and defense played no part in the victory. They were all just "extras" to flesh it out and make it look like a football game was played.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Umm Hmmm. The offense and defense played no part in the victory. They were all just "extras" to flesh it out and make it look like a football game was played.



Both offenses and defense made plays, but neither team should walk out feeling good about their defensive performance.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> SSSSHHH!!!!!  Smarts defense gave up a strategic 550 yards.



Didn't Watson set a record for all purpose yards as well?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Not.  Special teams won that one for Bama.  Without the onside kick and the kick return...all together different story.



NC are won in all facets of the game. Last time I checked, Special Teams were one of the facets. Watson single handedly carried Clemson and kept them in the game. And with your logic, without Watson, Clemson would have been blown out.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

fairhope said:


> NC are won in all facets of the game. Last time I checked, Special Teams were one of the facets. Watson single handedly carried Clemson and kept them in the game. And with your logic, without Watson, Clemson would have been blown out.



The game is what it was, a win by Bama.  They made the plays that Clemson didn't make.  Watson was the best player, but Bama was the best team.  Coulda Shoulda Woulda's don't mean nothing.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

fairhope said:


> NC are won in all facets of the game. Last time I checked, Special Teams were one of the facets. Watson single handedly carried Clemson and kept them in the game. And with your logic, without Watson, Clemson would have been blown out.



Infallible logic.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Infallible logic.



Agree 100%.  The kick return by Bama wasn't a fluke.  Clemson has been weak covering kicks all year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Take a peek at the Coaches poll. 6 SEC teams finished in the Top 25. 3 ACC teams finished in the Top 25.
> 
> Any questions?



Any reason you chose not to bring up the AP poll?  Something missing from it?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Any reason you chose not to bring up the AP poll?  Something missing from it?



Coaches do it. Writers write about people who do it.

Have it your way. SEC - 5 teams. ACC still stuck at 3 teams.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> By the way, Saban/Smart/BAMA have given up over 500 yds total offense 3 times...and they are 3-0.



Didn't OSU have 500yds of offense the last time they played Nicky and Smart? I think Elliot alone had 400yds rushing!!!

By the way before I forget, nice win bama. Very good game although I thought the defenses had major breakdowns at times by both teams. Fun game to watch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2016)

3 pages? Y'all musta been bored today.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Didn't OSU have 500yds of offense the last time they played Nicky and Smart? I think Elliot alone had 400yds rushing!!!
> 
> By the way before I forget, nice win bama. Very good game although I thought the defenses had major breakdowns at times by both teams. Fun game to watch.



That was disappointing form BAMA's standpoint, I get frustrated with Saban's strategy with dual threat QB's, his first goal is CONTAIN...which means no hard rush or pressure, which is ok if the QB is an avg. passer. Watson is an excellent passer...and he picked the 2ndary apart with pin point passes,...best i've ever seen, including Cam.

I would have like to seen a lot more pressure in the first QTR to get Watson uncomfortable, instead the pressure came later and worked...but that's why he gets the big bucks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> 3 pages? Y'all musta been bored today.





Sitting in the hotel all day really sucks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sitting in the hotel all day really sucks.



hit the street corner then; you will make more money.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2016)

What? FSU has to ride on Clemson's coat tail now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

I guess Nitram is a Noles fan now????


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2016)

Team Stats
Alabama	Stat	Clemson
18	1st Downs	31
473	Total Yards	550
335	Passing	405
138	Rushing	145
2 for 21 yards	Penalties	4 for 27 yards
0	Turnovers	1
30:31	Time of Possession	29:29



the only place alabama beat climpson was where it counts most--the scoreboard.



source
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...p-2016-stats-box-score-for-alabama-vs-clemson


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 12, 2016)

In the 3rd and 4th quarters the Bama DB's were not tackling. They were just trying to strip the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

It's the first time I have ever seen Bama's D tired under Saban.


----------



## Horns (Jan 12, 2016)

The walk on WR was a beast for Clem. Fitzpatrick kept getting burned. Watson kept them in the game.

Bama's oline tried to let Coker get killed. Henry was contained in second half.

Congrats to Bama for the championship win. Clemson made it much more of a game than I thought they would.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 13, 2016)

fairhope said:


> NC are won in all facets of the game. Last time I checked, Special Teams were one of the facets. Watson single handedly carried Clemson and kept them in the game. And with your logic, without Watson, Clemson would have been blown out.



Don't get me wrong...I was pulling for Bama.  My point is that without those special teams play and with Bama's D giving up what it did, Clemson would have won.  To your point...if Clemson didnt have Watson, Bama would have walked over them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Team Stats
> Alabama	Stat	Clemson
> 18	1st Downs	31
> 473	Total Yards	550
> ...



it is obvious that you are soooooo unhappy that bama won another title while the barn played in birmingham.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

alphachief said:


> To your point...if Clemson didnt have Watson, Bama would have walked over them.



They did ultimately walk over Clemson. Clemson's last TD was a "So What" TD. The game was over with 7 minutes left to play and I was pulling for Clemson. A little bit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sitting in the hotel all day really sucks.





Matthew6 said:


> hit the street corner then; you will make more money.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> 3 pages? Y'all musta been bored today.



The closet Dawg fans on here never get bored starting new threads about UGA!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> They did ultimately walk over Clemson. Clemson's last TD was a "So What" TD. The game was over with 7 minutes left to play and I was pulling for Clemson. A little bit.



hater


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hater



Yep. Thug Emeritus for life too.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 13, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> It's the first time I have ever seen Bama's D tired under Saban.



Apparently you didn't watch the OSU/Bama game last year. In the second half there were alot of hands on hips. Even the announcers just before Elliot's 85yd run in the 4th quarter, made mention of Bamas defenders being tired and cramping. They were substituting constantly. On top of being tired there were 3 or 4 that were also injured but trying to play. The safety got ran over early in the game by Elliot on a block and then Jones lowered the boom on him on the long QB run. I remember after the game Saban saying in his pressor that OSU was one of the most physical teams he could recall playing since being at Bama.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I remember after the game Saban saying in his pressor that OSU was one of the most physical teams he could recall playing since being at Bama.



That was last year. This is this year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> They did ultimately walk over Clemson. Clemson's last TD was a "So What" TD. The game was over with 7 minutes left to play and I was pulling for Clemson. A little bit.



I'm not a clemson fan but WHAT? That game was far from over with 7 minutes left. Bama didn't even go up 2 scores until after that. I guarantee you any Bama fan didn't think that at the 7 minute mark. Clemson was going up and down the field fairly easily.

I think Bama is very fortunate to win that game personally. Even with the 2 ridiculously blown plays in pass coverage, without the 2 special teams plays (kick return and onside recovery) no way they would have won.

BUT, they did make those two plays and they did win.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That was last year. This is this year.



I know, its crazy how time flies.

I sure would have loved to have seen Bosa against that right tackle the Clemson dude was mauling!: That would have been just plain unfair!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm not a clemson fan but WHAT? That game was far from over with 7 minutes left. Bama didn't even go up 2 scores until after that. I guarantee you any Bama fan didn't think that at the 7 minute mark. Clemson was going up and down the field fairly easily.
> 
> I think Bama is very fortunate to win that game personally. Even with the 2 ridiculously blown plays in pass coverage, without the 2 special teams plays (kick return and onside recovery) no way they would have won.
> 
> BUT, they did make those two plays and they did win.



Yes Virginia, the game was over with 7 minutes left on the clock. Bama was in 4th Qtr overdrive and it showed. 

Every team that wins an NC has some luck on their side. Saying Bama won because they were lucky is just foolish. They took command of the game when it counted and won straight up an thas all there ares hoss and I ain't even close to being a Bama fan.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 13, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm not a clemson fan but WHAT? That game was far from over with 7 minutes left. Bama didn't even go up 2 scores until after that. I guarantee you any Bama fan didn't think that at the 7 minute mark. Clemson was going up and down the field fairly easily.
> 
> I think Bama is very fortunate to win that game personally. Even with the 2 ridiculously blown plays in pass coverage, without the 2 special teams plays (kick return and onside recovery) no way they would have won.
> 
> BUT, they did make those two plays and they did win.



Snooks you're starting to sound like all those ridiculous OSU fans and players blowing up twitter saying that OSU is the best team and should be ranked #1 yada, yada, yada.
BAMA gave up big plays on busted coverages and blown assignments as well, and don't forget the special teams prevented Clemson from any trickeration as well as blocked a field goal at the half...last i checked special teams are part of the team, Clemson lost 2 key areas, turnovers and special teams...and that's the way it goes.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 13, 2016)

RipperIII said:


> Snooks you're starting to sound like all those ridiculous OSU fans and players blowing up twitter saying that OSU is the best team and should be ranked #1 yada, yada, yada.
> BAMA gave up big plays on busted coverages and blown assignments as well, and don't forget the special teams prevented Clemson from any trickeration as well as blocked a field goal at the half...last i checked special teams are part of the team, Clemson lost 2 key areas, turnovers and special teams...and that's the way it goes.



Reread my post, but this time do it slowwwwllllyyyyy!!!!! I said, not taking the blown plays into consideration. I said that, because of the bad defense Bama played a lot of the night as well. 

The last part of your reply basically says the same thing I did, right down to the  for the win.

You Bama wack jobs are something!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

I just wonder why it's so hard for people to just say Bama won it fair and square and Clemson lost? This place is full of couldawouldashouldaites.


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I just wonder why it's so hard for people to just say Bama won it fair and square and Clemson lost? This place is full of couldawouldashouldaites.



Well, if it was the other way around...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2016)

Bama won it fair and square and they still aint happy Lee.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Bama won it fair and square and they still aint happy Lee.



I am happy Charlie. Most Bama fans that I know are so darn happy they have been whistling zippity do da out of their rearends since Monday night.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 13, 2016)

fairhope said:


> NC are won in all facets of the game. Last time I checked, Special Teams were one of the facets. Watson single handedly carried Clemson and kept them in the game. And with your logic, without Watson, Clemson would have been blown out.





Gold Ranger said:


> The game is what it was, a win by Bama.  They made the plays that Clemson didn't make.  Watson was the best player, but Bama was the best team.  Coulda Shoulda Woulda's don't mean nothing.





elfiii said:


> Infallible logic.



Nothing more to be said,I agree with all 3 above! This was the best dog gone game in 10 years of National Championship games. It was hard played, hard fought and Bama WON as a TEAM!!! Without Watson, Clemson is not a contender...PERIOD! If Bama would have lost, I would still be proud of them and I would still say Well Played Clemson.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2016)

fairhope said:


> I am happy Charlie. Most Bama fans that I know are so darn happy they have been whistling zippity do da out of their rearends since Monday night.



yep. im happy. charlie, expect a visit from Shequan and Cleophus. Slayer gave them your address.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 14, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> With Bama's players nonetheless.  Thoughts?



I think you are a butt hurt Tech fan who has nothing better to do with your time!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I think you are a butt hurt Tech fan who has nothing better to do with your time!




It's been that way the WHOLE season!


----------



## Scott G (Jan 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yet they only scored 20 on Grantham's defense



Watson wasn't at Clemson during the Grantham Error. So what's your point? In 4 years Grantham's defense at UGA only finished top 10 in total defense once despite having insane amounts of talent at his disposal.

Comparing Smart to Grantham is a bad joke, at best. Pretty sure Grantham has a clean hand while Kirby has a National championship ring for each finger but his thumb.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I just wonder why it's so hard for people to just say Bama won it fair and square and Clemson lost? This place is full of couldawouldashouldaites.



Same reason they didn't after the Bama/OSU playoff game last year???? People have opinions I guess


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's been that way the WHOLE season!



No, they started like they were on fire, then someone doused the fire until FSU.  That fluke got them up fired up again ... for 6 days.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I think you are a butt hurt Tech fan who has nothing better to do with your time!



Wonderful input my little dwag buddy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Watson wasn't at Clemson during the Grantham Error. So what's your point? In 4 years Grantham's defense at UGA only finished top 10 in total defense once despite having insane amounts of talent at his disposal.
> 
> Comparing Smart to Grantham is a bad joke, at best. Pretty sure Grantham has a clean hand while Kirby has a National championship ring for each finger but his thumb.



Clemson scored 20 points on Louisville's defense in 2015. 



No worries, Smart will win it all the next 4 years.- Slayer 01/10/16


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 14, 2016)

Clempson gave up 44. 

What is your point.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2016)

Grantham>Smart


----------



## Scott G (Jan 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Grantham>Smart


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2016)

Scott G said:


>


----------

